# algea fighting plants?



## Chlorophyll_Addict (Mar 23, 2006)

hey.
i just ordered some plants from a guy in montreal who gets them from singapour. i wanted to know if this combination of plants would keep algea away. 
10g
1.5 wpg
java fern
java moss
c.aegagropila (moss balls)
c becketti.

21g
40w
ludwigia repens
c. pontederifolia 
c.petchii
java moss 
e. parvula

i just got over the diatom stage in both my tanks which the neritas eat happily as well as green algea. im really happy with them as the glass is squeaky clean. the only thing about them i hate is how they leave eggs all over the place. i have to take them off with a razor . oh and by the way the java moss will occupie almost 1/2 the tank. my thought are that it will out compete the algea while the other plants take their time. same as in the 10g but i decided to add moss balls to complement the java moss. any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

More plant mass will definitely help out minimizing algae. 

You can also find certain plants (like hornwort) that give off chemicals that will also minimize certain types of algae.

Good luck with your new plants.

-Dustin


----------

